# A Downtown Airport with a View (photos)



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2017)

Toronto's _Billy Bishop Airport_.....on an Island in Toronto Harbour.

https://www.flyporter.com/en-ca/about-porter/billy-bishop-toronto-city-centre-airport

And you can just walk along Queens Quay to your plane.....take a TTC Streetcar or the free Shuttle Bus from the Royal York Hotel across from Union Station.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2017)

You don't even have to take the 90 second ferry ride anymore......just walk through the new Pedestrian Tunnel below the 400' wide Harbour entrance...


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2017)

....and up into the lobby on the Island side where this replica of Billy Bishop's WW1 aircraft flies overhead.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2017)

But the ferry is still running if you want to take it:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2017)

The airport is served almost exclusively by Porter Airlines with 74 seat Bombardier Q400 Turboprops on routes in eastern Canada and to the US.....and with a shuttle type frequency from downtown.....Porter is a competitor to VIA especially on the Ottawa and Montreal routes. (Air Canada Express also has Q400 flights to Montreal)

And when those Porter Q400s aren't busy on weekends they do runs to sun destinations such as Melbourne, Florida and Myrtle Beach..and ski resorts at Mt. Tramblant QC and Burlington VT out of the Island Airport.

https://www.flyporter.com/en-ca/

I flew with Porter recently to Halifax for the convenience of just walking to the plane from my downtown hotel. It's a _niche_ airline with a strong following. Even on the lowest priced ticket....everyone gets to use the business class lounge with complimentary snacks, coffee and soft drinks....and once on the plane even complimentary beer and wine.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2017)

>


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2017)

And you cant beat that view climbing out!


----------



## railiner (Oct 10, 2017)

Great shots, thanks for posting!

Toronto to Melbourne, Fl. seems like a long flight on a Q...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2017)

Outstanding,thanks again for sharing!


----------

